# William Twisse's mention of Pierre Du Moulin's views of reprobation



## Reformed Covenanter (Sep 11, 2019)

Again, Mr. _Moulin,_ being very orthodox in the point of Election, as you are, varieth from us, as you do, in the point of Reprobation; maintaining, Reprobation to be instituted upon the foresight of man’s final impenitency, in his _Anatome Arminianismi. Corvinus_ an Arminan, hath taken him to task in a work of his, and is never a whit the more forward to concur with us in the point of Election, because Moulin concurs with them in the point of Reprobation. Nay, what do Papists say about _Durham_, by occasion of our complying with them, but this, They need not comply with us, for we come fast enough forwards to comply with them. 

William Twisse, _A treatise of Mr. Cotton’s, Clearing certain doubts concerning predestination. Together with an examination thereof_ (London: Andrew Crook, 1646), p. 143.

Thoughts? What exactly does he mean about what the "Papists say about Durham"? Ever heard about this matter, @NaphtaliPress?


----------

